# Aceite de semilla



## Skyewalter (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what aceite de semilla is made out of? 

Also, I'm looking for canola oil and walnut oil...has anyone run into either of these anywhere and know what they might be called in Spanish? I live in Coruña. Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Skyewalter said:


> Does anyone know what aceite de semilla is made out of?
> 
> Also, I'm looking for canola oil and walnut oil...has anyone run into either of these anywhere and know what they might be called in Spanish? I live in Coruña. Thanks!



I think (but I'm not sure) that semilla is spanish for seed????

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Skyewalter said:


> Does anyone know what aceite de semilla is made out of?
> 
> Also, I'm looking for canola oil and walnut oil...has anyone run into either of these anywhere and know what they might be called in Spanish? I live in Coruña. Thanks!


Aceite de semilla - de ???? - usually tells you semilla de que?!

Walnut oil is "aceite de castaña" - big in Brazil I think, haven't seen it here. 

Sorry, no idea what canola oil is. I assume it's aceite de Canola - as in the plant, canola.










Sorry I can't help with where - perhaps El Corte Ingles can order it for you.

Xose


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Skyewalter said:


> Does anyone know what aceite de semilla is made out of?
> 
> Also, I'm looking for canola oil and walnut oil...has anyone run into either of these anywhere and know what they might be called in Spanish? I live in Coruña. Thanks!


semilla is seed - so seed oil, but I have no idea what seed!


walnut is nuez - so aceite de nuez I suppose

what is canola?

edit - I have googled canola & it's apparently what we call rapeseed - so I suppose it's possible that aceite de semilla might be that


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> Aceite de semilla - de ???? - usually tells you semilla de que?!
> 
> Walnut oil is "aceite de castaña" - big in Brazil I think, haven't seen it here.
> 
> ...




isn't castaña a chestnut?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> semilla is seed - so seed oil, but I have no idea what seed!
> 
> 
> walnut is nuez - so aceite de nuez I suppose
> ...


Ooops - got me chestnuts and me walnuts all mixed up. Sorry, yep, Aceite de Nuez it would be, not castaña.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> Ooops - got me chestnuts and me walnuts all mixed up. Sorry, yep, Aceite de Nuez it would be, not castaña.


both very good on a salad though


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> both very good on a salad though


That reminds me, where do you buy Waldorfs?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> That reminds me, where do you buy Waldorfs?


You make your own!!!! 


Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> You make your own!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


See, in my world, the smiley usually means one is joking. So yes, I realise that one makes ones own Waldorf salad - or has it made for them in a restaurant or Tescos salad selection.

Xose. mua


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> See, in my world, the smiley usually means one is joking. So yes, I realise that one makes ones own Waldorf salad - or has it made for them in a restaurant or Tescos salad selection.
> 
> Xose. mua


no no no


you use the  for joking


----------



## Skyewalter (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for your replies! I really appreciate it. Yes, I will check out whether or not the bottle says "semilla de....". And I'll try some health food stores to see if they carry walnut oil. I just got back to Spain from the US and brought over two bottles of walnut oil, and yesterday one of them dropped and broke. Waaahhhh!!!


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

I would say that it's sesame oil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> I would say that it's sesame oil


but surely that would be aceite de sésamo?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

> Canola is one of two cultivars of rapeseed or Brassica campestris (Brassica napus L. and B. campestris L.).[1] Their seeds are used to produce edible oil that is fit for human consumption because it has lower levels of erucic acid than traditional rapeseed oils and to produce livestock feed because it has reduced levels of the toxin glucosinolates.[2]



Aceite de semilla is often a LOOSE term used for cooking oil. Not always cheap - But NOT a pure oil. Not OLIVE and not SUNFLOWER. It can however contain sunflower. 

Canola is rare as it's not really been used as a crop here - has started in the north (I'm told by a mate who climbs in the north a lot) as it's a good base for biofuels. But this will be the NON-EDIBLE form.

My guess is you0ll need to search healh food shops as given the amount and variation of olve oil here - there's less demand.


----------

